# Ladies are actually following THIS mani/pedi trend.



## Marie5656 (Jan 30, 2020)

*Unique mani/pedis*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2020)

OMG!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 30, 2020)

Creepy in the extreme.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

Oooooglaaay AND creepy all in one. 
People are strange. lol


----------



## Pecos (Jan 30, 2020)

Yuk.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 30, 2020)

I think some psychedelic drugs may be involved. No?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I think some psychedelic drugs may be involved. No?


And if not there should be .


----------



## peppermint (Jan 30, 2020)

So Silly!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And if not there should be .


Magic Mushrooms, PTS, Denver - Check it out. Probably where this trend started.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

Shrooms were great back when I was a kid. lol


----------



## terry123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Another stupid idea or maybe I am just not with it these days!!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Another stupid idea or maybe I am just not with it these days!!


No. You got it right first. 
It’s a stupid idea. 
Maybe they are running  out of ideas or something.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 30, 2020)

What are we looking at?  Is that supposed to be all fingers? confused


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> What are we looking at?  Is that supposed to be all fingers? confused


Yes. Fingers with goofy fake fingernails attached.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks, went back for double and triple take, edgy, icky,,,,,, Still have trouble with the feet as fingers. 
Us is way too old for this silly


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 30, 2020)

*MAYBE for Halloween...maybe.  Otherwise, really??*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 30, 2020)

I wouldn't want them eating at my table.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 30, 2020)

That makes as much sense as covering the face/body with tattoos....IMO.  It would entertaining to watch someone like this trying to open something with their fingers....food wrappers, etc....especially the person in the LH picture.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 30, 2020)

I think people nowadays have too much money to waste.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 31, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 89664
> 
> *Unique mani/pedis*



YUCK!


----------



## Wren (Jan 31, 2020)

Why ??.......


----------



## gennie (Jan 31, 2020)

Classic example of seeking too much attention now because parents did not give enough when young


----------



## toffee (Jan 31, 2020)

YIKES '''''''scary


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 89664
> 
> *Unique mani/pedis*


Gruesome!!


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 31, 2020)

Find out if they are real....give them a tap with your pet rock.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2020)

Just because a website shows a couple of photos from a Russian Instagram nail artist, doesn't make it a trend.  

Very unlikely this will catch on anywhere. 

We can all unclutch our pearls.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 6, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 89664
> 
> *Unique mani/pedis*



Maybe if the "ladies" wearing them are under 14 years old..  otherwise, it's kinda ridiculous.  In my opinion, anyway.


----------

